
The /e/ Google-free, pro-privacy Android phone runs well -- for a beta - joeyespo
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-e-google-free-pro-privacy-android-phone-runs-well-for-a-beta/
======
RealStickman
I would suggest anyone interested in de-googlifying their phone and willong to
do it themselves to check out
[https://lineage.microg.org/](https://lineage.microg.org/). It comes with less
preinstalled apps (bloat sounded a bit harsh)

For maps I'm using OsmAnd+ (can be found on F-Droid). You'll have to download
the map data though.

